# Too Old To Breed



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

My question is if this bitch is too old to breed, she has turned 5 two weeks ago and wont be in season for six months. I know most people frown on breeding past five years of age so I'd like some feedback. She has had one litter 2 and a half years ago and the 5 puppies were all titled. Her career has been a show dog and she has done well. Best Puppy in the Canadian National Havanese Specialty for 2006, Multi Group winning, Multi Puppy In Show Winning, Multi Puppy In Specialty Winning. There is an exceptional Canadian male available to breed her to that has been winning specialty classes hands down and he's under two years old. Spay her now is the other option. 

Another question... she's in really good coat and it's kinda tempting to take her back into the ring and special her again. Lots of people I have spoken to that show other breeds have said they hate when the older dogs come back to compete against the up and coming show dogs. They feel isn't not right and the oldies should stay at home. 

I am considering purchasing her, mostly because I'd love to have her as a pet, she's a very sweet dog and would be a welcomed addition. I've been thinking about this for 9 months and though I would ask on this forum for some opinions.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I feel like I missed the first chapter in this thread. My opinion only and we all have one. I spayed a champion bitch before breeding her and would never consider a litter unless it was the best bitch I knew bred to the best male I could find AND I wanted a puppy for myself. To me anything short of that is just adding to the dog population for a breeder's gratification. 5 years is not too old to breed a healthy bitch, but this is a question for you and your vet to answer.

My opinion again is I love to see older specials which show that the quality of this line has held up so well (or not). This past weekend there was a beautiful 7 year old bitch that was brought back out to win her Grand Champions points. She did just that the 2 days I was there. As far as any show goes, never worry about what your competition might say or what they are worried about if they cannot beat your entry maybe their dog is not special's quality and should stay home. You only know how good you are by competing with the best.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

5 is not too old to breed, especially since she has had one litter. If you want to have a litter, have one for the right reason. You need to honestly ask yourself if this breeding is to hopefully be toward nearing the standard of perfection? Is this a really good bitch and dog? Have they cleared all their health testing? An under two year old male couldn't have but a preliminary hips clearance. Do you want a puppy, or even 4 or 5 more puppies? What if you can't place them in good homes. I had a litter in May and still have two more puppies here than I'd really like to keep (one other won't go no matter what, he's my favorite). I had homes lined up but things unforseen happen. I've turned down several people, not the right breed or dog for that family and also the lady that wanted to trade a quilt for one (and I'm not into things like quilts).
If I wanted her as my pet, buy the dog. Specialing a dog is expensive, even if you do it yourself. If that is your cup of tea, then special her. I personally don't mind a really good dog in the ring with me. I think I welcome good competition. I'd rather loose to a good dog than win over mediocre ones.
This is just my opinion, take it for what it is worth.


----------

